# Ozzy is 3 today



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

My best friend, companion working partner and best dog ever is 3 today. Ozzy is my heart and soul. Everyday is such joy with him. Time goes by too fast. Happy Birthday handsome man.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ozzy! Such a handsome guy. I just love how he lets you dress him up. And then poses! Model material right there.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

He is handsome and loved. 
are those photos of him on either side?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

O my! How the heck does he make wearing a glittery party hat look distinguished is beyond me. Not joking! Hahaha. Happy Birthday big man.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy birthday gorgeous boy Ozzy 🎉


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Happy Birthday Ozzy! Such a handsome guy. I just love how he lets you dress him up. And then poses! Model material right there.


Thank you. He is very compliant added he gets a treat afterwards. 


JunoVonNarnia said:


> He is handsome and loved.
> are those photos of him on either side?


Thank you. Yes his photos.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Heartandsoul said:


> O my! How the heck does he make wearing a glittery party hat look distinguished is beyond me. Not joking! Hahaha. Happy Birthday big man.


He’s a clown lol and thank you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

happyblond said:


> Happy birthday gorgeous boy Ozzy 🎉


Thank you


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday big fella!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Ozzy! He looks to be taking the celebration seriously. 🎂


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Buckelke said:


> Happy Birthday big fella!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> Happy Birthday Ozzy! He looks to be taking the celebration seriously. 🎂


Thank you and yes he’s always serious


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Ozzy! Such a handsome boy


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ozzy enjoy your day handsome!


----------



## GS2020 (Sep 8, 2020)

Happy Birthday Ozzy! He looks so regal even in a party hat!


----------

